# Cutting threads on a lathe Video



## Manny (Mar 7, 2010)

Stumbled across this today. If you are interested in a cutting threads on the lathe I think it is a good demo. 

Never seen someone explain all of the mechanics on a video like this. 

Manny



http://www.machinist-guide.com/lathe-threading.html


----------



## BigShed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Manny, lots of interesting stuff on that site:good::good::good:


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Manny!


----------



## Manny (Mar 13, 2010)

watching someone actually do it has really helped me to understand the mechanics. 

Manny


----------

